# Parkour anyone?



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi expats from Dubai, 

I'm moving there this Tuesday and I wonder if there is any traceur (parkour practicioner) or anyone interested in join me to train.

Anyway, please let me know. Is better to train with some people. 

Cheers.-


----------



## ehpst (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

I saw you sent a couple of messages about parkour... Did you build a group since then? I'm more into bodyweight training than parkour but wouldn't mind having a try ;-)

Cheers


----------



## ehpst (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

I saw you sent a couple of messages about parkour... Did you build a group since then? I'm more into bodyweight training than parkour but wouldn't mind having a try ;-)

Cheers


----------

